# A new guy from the middle of nowhere



## TTaM (May 15, 2009)

Hey Guys, my name is Matt and I live in Williston, North Dakota, USA. It's about an hour south of the Canadian border. I'm 21 and currently attending college. I am driving a 2001 Lake Silver 225Q coupe. Current mods are as follows: Giac X+, Milltek catback, Gutted airbox, Forge 007 DV, MBC. Appearance wise it's the following: Flik wheels, lowered on H&R race springs and Bilstein shocks/struts, zimmerman drilled brake rotors, tinted taillights, Votex front lip, 3.2 rear valence, rear end is debadged, and a boost gauge in the vent. I'm not sure what else to say so I'll post some pictures of it.





































Sorry about the watermarks, I uploaded them to my SmugMug account and they automatically get watermarked.

Matt


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome very nice looking TT


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 'New Guy'

very nice looking TT there: wish I had a car like that when I was 21! 

Enjoy the forum......


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , car looks great. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking good.Welcome  8)


----------



## TTaM (May 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice pics, like the mood. lol

How do you find the bilstein shocks compared to oem as have been looking at them.


----------

